# coyote dens



## avenger (Jun 7, 2004)

do michigan coyotes always have their dens...underground.?? if there are large piles of dead trees could they survive these winters inside of something like that, or say if there are huge sheets of concrete, from broken up roads, that would form sort of cave type shelters, could they survive in something like that above ground, or do theyALWAYS have to be below ground for the 50 degree warmth...thanks...


----------



## Mickey Finn (Jan 21, 2005)

avenger said:


> do michigan coyotes always have their dens...underground.?? if there are large piles of dead trees could they survive these winters inside of something like that, or say if there are huge sheets of concrete, from broken up roads, that would form sort of cave type shelters, could they survive in something like that above ground, or do theyALWAYS have to be below ground for the 50 degree warmth...thanks...


I believe they just den up for breeding. Which does start in January or so.
Our weather does not bother them much.


----------



## Tecumseh (Aug 13, 2004)

I think they only den for rearing their young as well. They are well suited for our climate.


----------



## avenger (Jun 7, 2004)

*now wait a minute..if they only stay in a den when rearing or breeding, are you tellin me, each night they just lay around in the weeds anywhere they please, isn't there a "home base" or something where they stay during daylight hours? would I be able to find it from a bunch of bones all around (as I've been told) and tracks all around..... i'm seeing plenty of trails, that don't look like deer, and i didn't scare up ONE deer today in this particular area, ,,,where I can travel 1/2 mile across town,walk another strip maybe 500 yds wide, and scare up three or four immediately. this woods is near a clear creek, and I've seen tracks all year by it. I think they're in there ..I'm gonna find 'em *


----------



## Huntsman27 (Sep 29, 2004)

in below zero weather and jumped Red Fox just laying out in the sun. If deer can sleep above ground in freezing weather surely a fox/coyote can also. Id imagine though if it were severe enough they would try to find cover of any type to ride the storm out.


----------



## Rondevous (Mar 14, 2005)

You might have feral dogs, they will use dens year round.


Coyote and fox sleep mostly during the day hunting at night or early morning late evening.
Or hunt pretty much all the time and take naps.

Denning sites will become active later in winter thru spring.

Bad weather will force any animal to seek shelter, even share shelter with it's prey species.
Sort of a truce thing I guess.


----------



## Mickey Finn (Jan 21, 2005)

avenger said:


> *now wait a minute..if they only stay in a den when rearing or breeding, are you tellin me, each night they just lay around in the weeds anywhere they please, isn't there a "home base" or something where they stay during daylight hours? would I be able to find it from a bunch of bones all around (as I've been told) and tracks all around..... i'm seeing plenty of trails, that don't look like deer, and i didn't scare up ONE deer today in this particular area, ,,,where I can travel 1/2 mile across town,walk another strip maybe 500 yds wide, and scare up three or four immediately. this woods is near a clear creek, and I've seen tracks all year by it. I think they're in there ..I'm gonna find 'em *


Dens are for rearing the young ones. they don't take food there. this would tip of other predators like feral dogs to the dens where abouts. When the young are ready for solid food mom and dad deliver it in there stomaches and regur...
well you get the Idea.
PEACE


----------

